# Peeing on legs



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

All of my boys do this--one will walk and wee at the same time--or he'll start doing "kicky" before he's finished weeing. 

Here's what works for me: I keep them focused on the walk and don't allow them to wee until the end (unless he actually has to relieve himself, then I let him go in the beginning. I teach mine to wee on command, "Go Squirt," so they know it's not all fun and games). Running helps too as they can't really wee and run at the same time. (You could try this until he learns it's not cool to wee on himself!) LOL

If you put a belly band on him it'll keep the wee off his front legs but won't stop him from actually doing it. (I use 911 Belly Bands from here to prevent marking in the house and LOVE them: 911 Belly Bands).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Rowan...I didn't know how belly bands worked! I will work on more focus during the walks. Unfortunately, I cannot run any longer due to ankle reconstruction surgery. I miss running terribly!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm sure others will have additional suggestions, but I really think if you can get him to view the walk as "exercise" and not a wee-fest, he'll soon stop.  Does he only do it after smelling the ground and/or shrub, etc.? Try not letting him put his head down (to sniff) or stop--keep him focused on forward motion. It's all about focus. 

Those are very pretty pups in your Sig! 

If you're having any problems with marking or weeing in the house, the belly bands are ideal. You just wrap them around the dog's waist (covering the "winkie"). I always worry that my retired stud dog will sneak off and wee (and sometimes he just lifts that leg in front of me and wees--the other day he tried to wee on his brother while he was eating)! LOL I line the belly bands with 1/2 a poise pad to keep him dry in case he does get in a wee.


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

He does not mark in the house.
I agree that focus is the key....just so hard to get him to focus since he is so nosey during the walks! 
Today after he pooped and peed for real, I walked in the street so he could not reach the grass. (I walk with my neighbor and her dog and Ace). He still tried to mark, even if it was in the middle of the road. I think I also need to take him on some one on one walks to work on this and pulling.
Thanks for the input and compliments on the boys. I usually take pictures with me cell phone, so they aren't as clear and nice as yours!
I just finished a manners class and I am still working on loose leash walking with clicker training.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I purchase my pee booties (leggings) from Carol Beresh DOGSINSTYLE. She has awsome products, and she ships , very inexpensive and well made.
She is on this forum just google DogsInStyle.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> I purchase my pee booties (leggings) from Carol Beresh DOGSINSTYLE. She has awsome products, and she ships , very inexpensive and well made.
> She is on this forum just google DogsInStyle.


OMG, they make "pee booties/leggings"!?! That's too funny! I'm going to have to look those up.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*


Rowan said:



OMG, they make "pee booties/leggings"!?! That's too funny! I'm going to have to look those up. 

Click to expand...

*And they are made beautifully and last after many washings.

It is Carol Beresh Dogs In Style

Website: Dogs In Style
Tel. (540) 623-3158
(540) 659-6945

(Carol hope you dont mind me giving this out)


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great suggestions...I am off to check out the belly bands and pee booties!! Who knew LOL


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is also a serial leg pee-er! He is a little too well endowed so when he cocks his leg to pee his willy flops down and his stream aims directly at his front leg. Winds me up to no end as he has white legs so its painfully obvious when he has done it as his leg is bright yellow and it stinks, because it is not just a trickle but a full on pee on his leg he normally needs a bath after which is frustrating too. I have ordered some pee protectors but when they arrived they were tiny and didn't fit. I might look at getting some from dogsinstyle if they ship to the uk, I couldn't see them on the website though?


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I feel your pain!!! A groomer grooms my dogs, but I did just get a blow dryer because of the frequent rinses he requires.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Dogs In Style


Scroll down to find leggings.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Panda said:


> Panda is also a serial leg pee-er! He is a little too well endowed so when he cocks his leg to pee his willy flops down and his stream aims directly at his front leg. Winds me up to no end as he has white legs so its painfully obvious when he has done it as his leg is bright yellow and it stinks, because it is not just a trickle but a full on pee on his leg he normally needs a bath after which is frustrating too. I have ordered some pee protectors but when they arrived they were tiny and didn't fit. I might look at getting some from dogsinstyle if they ship to the uk, I couldn't see them on the website though?




LOL I like the label a SERIAL LEG PEE-ER ! so befitting.
My boy Cole is also under this heading..  and I purchased 4 pairs from Carol Beresh DOGSINSTYLE (Dogs In Style)


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Another thing that works great is leaving a what I call a "pee pee string"; basically just leave the hair on the end of his pee pee. I have a white Lhasa who always pees on his front legs, even when he's not walking, (He's a lazy hiker.  ) but if I leave him a "string", it wicks the pee down onto the ground instead of allowing it to shoot out onto his feet. I recently trimmed his off because I gave him a summer cut and thought he wouldn't need it, but immediately regretted that decision; next time he went out to potty, he came back with bright yellow stains. At least hair grows.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> *Another thing that works great is leaving a what I call a "pee pee string"; basically just leave the hair on the end of his **pee pee.* I have a white Lhasa who always pees on his front legs, even when he's not walking, (He's a lazy hiker.  ) but if I leave him a "string", it wicks the pee down onto the ground instead of allowing it to shoot out onto his feet. I recently trimmed his off because I gave him a summer cut and thought he wouldn't need it, but immediately regretted that decision; next time he went out to potty, he came back with bright yellow stains. At least hair grows.





I have heard of this option, but it does not work for us. We have our dogs sleep on our bed at night and I just cant imagine that pee pee being long enough to have **** stuck on it. 

Safe for me to use pee pants, they are awsome. I have 4 pairs and wash them every two days and have alternate pairs to change with.

Whatever works for one is the right thing for them .


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> I have heard of this option, but it does not work for us. We have our dogs sleep on our bed at night and I just cant imagine that pee pee being long enough to have **** stuck on it.


 I haven't personally had that problem, but I could see where it might be for some dogs.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*


mom24doggies said:



I haven't personally had that problem, but I could see where it might be for some dogs. 

Click to expand...

*
If you havent you are very fortunate. It may have to do also with the fact that your dog is neutered , and mine is an intact male ( stud dog).

I wish Cole aimed right in between his legs, however he is so excited when he goes out he needs to micturate on every tree and is not always aiming correctly. 

Most stud dogs I know and other intact males will pee on their front legs.

Many males who are neutered lift their leg and pee away from their front legs. Amen to that. I WISH ! 

And.. there are also neutered males who never lift their leg and squat peeing.. I wish as well .....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes yes you should get pants!  they are a lifesaver for my white boy!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL, Ora, Tiger has a little string of hair on his wee-wee that I left to (partially to help direct the pee and partially because I'm scared to shave his wee-wee). He sleeps on my bed with me! There is no gunk or whatever you are referring to.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> If you havent you are very fortunate. It may have to do also with the fact that your dog is neutered , and mine is an intact male ( stud dog).
> 
> I wish Cole aimed right in between his legs, however he is so excited when he goes out he needs to micturate on every tree and is not always aiming correctly.
> 
> ...


 Even when he wasn't neutered, (and he wasn't for nearly 2 yrs) I still never had that problem...other than the occasional burr that is. I guess I am just lucky!!


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information....I ordered a pair of the leggings yesterday!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

My intact male lifts his leg and never pees on himself, but has most definitely tried to pee on other dogs and even the odd person, LOL.

We had a cream foster for awhile who did squat and pee on his front legs, and the method of leaving a little hair did work (though it works differently for different dogs in that some need it shorter and some need it longer).

For those in Canada (I think she also ships to the US) there is a wondeful lady who make pee pants here.
poodleit.com

She makes gorgeous collars and coats too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> My intact male lifts his leg and never pees on himself, but has most definitely tried to pee on other dogs and even the odd person, LOL.
> 
> We had a cream foster for awhile who did squat and pee on his front legs, and the method of leaving a little hair did work (though it works differently for different dogs in that some need it shorter and some need it longer).
> 
> ...


Yes, she does ship to the US! I have pee pants, a snood and a neck protector from her. Lovely!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Fond of Poodles said:


> My intact male lifts his leg and never pees on himself, but has most definitely *tried to pee on other dogs* and even the odd person, LOL.


OMG, my recently neutered, retired stud dog likes to do this too. The other day he finished his meal and sauntered over to my sable mini and went to lift his leg! Thankfully, he wears a belly band (just in case).


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

We have problems with ours peeing all on the inside of his back legs! It's really awful. He's a squatter and has a pee spout but just seems to spray for whatever reason. It's pretty gross and stinky!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll tell you what I DO have a problem with...

Tiger likes to pee in the rocks in our yard, so he squats and it splashes all over his underbelly area. I have to wash his belly like 3x weekly!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Gasp...you mean our poodles aren't perfect? Hush, they might be able to read this thread over our shoulder, LOL. Imagine their list of complaints for us:

- you want to brush me again?
- you're going to shave WHAT?
- kibble? you've got to be kidding me!
- human, where's MY plate?
- you're picking up my poop in a bag BECAUSE....?
- move over, you're hogging the bed, couch, chair, etc...
- what do you mean I'm too big for your lap, have you looked in the mirror lately?

etc...feel free to add your own, rofl

Sorry for hi jacking the thread, LOL

Yes, ChocolateMillie, Olga is wonderful as are her products,


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Or you can get them from Poodleit. Splash guards / Pee pants ? poodleit
I have some in pink for all 4 legs of my girl for when it is wet out or I dont want her bracelets to get wet


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, I posted that earlier up! I love Olga's stuff! Especially her rain/winter coats! Excellent for show dogs and pets alike!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> LOL, I posted that earlier up! I love Olga's stuff! Especially her rain/winter coats! Excellent for show dogs and pets alike!


Ooopps sorry, I am busted for skimming the thread lol. Yes, Olga is such a sweet person too. Do you have one of her coats? I want to get one. They are costly but look fabulous!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I've used one, and they are fabulous. They are custom fit and work perfectly. I love her collars too, such funky designs!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhh the leg peeing dilemma! I truly adore Teddy...but he is the ultimate pee on the front legs guy. Hmmm...also pee on the back legs guy too! 

When he lifts his leg to mark a spot he almost always hits a front leg. If he is peeing and decides (mid stream) that he is done (when he obviously isn't) he will start walking and pee all over his back legs.

I dare not get pee guards...My husband and I are already known as "those people with the four poodles" in my small farming town. (I bought the full rainsuits Cavon recommended and I had people talking about them forever after I marched through town with the spoos enrobed in full rainsuit).

Teddy doesn't get up on furniture but he loves to get attention by jumping up with his front legs and resting on my lap. My husband always says..."He pees on those legs you know" Yes I know...but thats how it goes...and I love him.

p.s. Fond Of Poodles...I am west of London,Ontario.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> LOL, Ora, Tiger has a little string of hair on his wee-wee that I left to (partially to help direct the pee and partially because I'm scared to shave his wee-wee). *He sleeps on my bed with me! There is no gunk or whatever you are referring to. *




CM:
This is strictly because he is STILL a very young INTACT male.

Wait until he is used at stud and then tell me


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> My intact male lifts his leg and never pees on himself, but has most definitely tried to pee on other dogs and even the odd person, LOL.
> 
> We had a cream foster for awhile who did squat and pee on his front legs, and the method of leaving a little hair did work (though it works differently for different dogs in that some need it shorter and some need it longer).
> 
> ...




SOOOO sorry Olga, (Poodleit).. She is my friend and I am sorry I did not mention her name. Her products are awsome as well and she does ship from Cda. to the U.S. Since the lady was from the U.S. I thought that it would cost her less to purchase from the U.S. than from Cda... (shipping cost wise) but by no means did I not want to promote Olga's Poodleit merchandise. She is awsome both as a person and her business is lucrative and does have excellent merchandise. 
I love her coats. I purchased one for Cole and will be purchasing another for his daughter Nina this coming winter.

I like both, Poodleit in Canada and DogsInStyle in the U.S. merchandise.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

We tried the pee string of hair on Panda and because he pees with such force (I mean he can shoot over a metre, maybe even 2), the string of hair has no effect whatsoever. In fact, he has such terrible aim, he tries to pee on trees and often will shoot right past the tree and beyond, someone had to leap out the way once as they didn't expect him to shoot so far! He also manages to pee on his tummy too so I have to shave his tummy very short or it gets stained.

Our pee protectors came and they were TINY I dont think I would even get them over his feet so I had to send them back. I am going to check the links you guys provided now  Fingers crossed I find something as I hate his pee legs. Do you leave them on most of the time or just put them on whenever you let them out in the garden and for walks?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been toying with the idea of inventing a sort of 'pee belt' so to speak. This includes an elastic type belt attached to a funnel that would go over the penis with maybe a round cut in the plastic that would go in place over the shaft. My hope is that the funnel will block the pee from shooting forward, and harmlessly allow it to go straight down.

Here's an quick doodle on an akita I found on google.










Vegas was peeing on his front legs with his hair long (3+ inches on legs) and now that I have him short.. he's still doing it. I discovered this tonight when I grabbed his wrist to grind his nails and grabbed a nice pee covered leg. Lovely. So even though he's lifting his leg, in the middle of the yard, he's still peeing no his front legs.

This design wouldn't be in the way of show coat, and you wouldn't have to deal with putting leg covers that fall down (at least mine did) on front legs.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

HAha, that pee belt looks funny, if you ever make it you have to post pictures! It is very annoying dealing with a frequently pee covered poodle


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

OK so Pandas pee protectors finally arrived and he acts as if he is lame in them, mummy I cant walk what have you done to my leg!! He wont even put his foot down, I am guessing the elastic is too tight as he is 100% fine with anything else I put on him including a full body rain suit which goes over all 4 legs and he is fine running around in that. Hmmmm, that was a waste of £15. Maybe I will have to import the ones from poodleit anyway.


----------

